# Catchy phrases



## giggler (Mar 18, 2018)

JustJoel wrote a nice story and recipe for Nola bbq shrimp.

but really nice is in the story the phrase, " And Much Hillarity Ensued"!

I adore odd phrases like that. I use this at parties, and trust me .. if you can work that into a conversation.. people will look at you like you're from the moon!

My other of choice is ," Well, That's just Pernicious Nonsence."

5 points if you know wich movie that's from!

I love this list.

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 18, 2018)

Isn't that the name of a song or an album? 

and hilarity...  don't know of a specific movie or such but a common phrase used to describe silly and ridiculous behaviour is about to happen.  Yup, I like to use that one myself.

This is going to be a good thread, giggler!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 18, 2018)

Eric-- who put a nickel in you this morning   I haven't even had my first cup of morning coffee yet.  

I had to google the answer,  but I think that's cheating, so I'm not gonna say.  I'll give a hint though, it's from a movie.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 18, 2018)

I'm your huckleberry!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 18, 2018)

I have a coworker who uses the "hilarity ensued" line all the time. I'll admit it was cute the first... oh I don't know... fifty or so times she used it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 18, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> I'm your huckleberry!



Tombstone


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 18, 2018)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Tombstone





I love this movie. I think it’s the best western I’ve seen.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 18, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> I love this movie. I think it’s the best western I’ve seen.



Shrek's favorite for sure.


----------



## CakePoet (Mar 18, 2018)

" Then listen to the music, not the song."

And  

"Zathras is used to being beast of burden to other people's needs. Very sad life. Probably have very sad death. But, at least there is symmetry." 

Yes, we use these at home.

And also There is four lights!


----------



## luckytrim (Mar 20, 2018)

"History doesn't repeat, but it often rhymes."
   - Samuel Clemens


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 20, 2018)

Catchy Phrases... 
they come to me in other languages for some reason though.


----------



## luckytrim (Mar 21, 2018)

_"Go away kid_, _ya bother me_."


----------



## luckytrim (Mar 21, 2018)

[SIZE=+1]'I'll carry your books, I'll carry a torch, I'll carry a  tune, I'll carry on, carry over, carry forward, Cary Grant, cash and  carry, carry me back to Old Virginia, I'll even 'hari-kari' if you show  me how, but I will not carry a gun!'[/SIZE]


----------



## msmofet (Mar 21, 2018)

luckytrim said:


> [SIZE=+1]'I'll carry your books, I'll carry a torch, I'll carry a  tune, I'll carry on, carry over, carry forward, Cary Grant, cash and  carry, carry me back to Old Virginia, I'll even 'hari-kari' if you show  me how, but I will not carry a gun!'[/SIZE]



Hey there Hawkeye! How’s BJ?


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 21, 2018)

luckytrim said:


> _"Go away kid_, _ya bother me_."



W. C. Fields said that.

I always carry a bottle of whisky in my golf bag in case of snake bite.  I also carry a snake.


----------

